# Anybody seen any coho?



## OnlyChild (Jul 5, 2016)

PunyTrout said:


> King salmon should be in the rivers now to begin spawning.
> 
> Coho salmon will make their run much later in the season after the Kings.
> 
> Some spawn as late as December and into January.


They forgot to tell the 2 I got yesterday in a river.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

the grand coho get upriver first,kings may make downtown first some years


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

slowpaya said:


> the grand coho get upriver first,kings may make downtown first some years


My prediction is the grand coho will get upriver (let's say to the old Lyons dam) in fishable numbers on the full moon preceding the equinox.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

MickL said:


> My prediction is the grand coho will get upriver (let's say to the old Lyons dam) in fishable numbers on the full moon preceding the equinox.


u mite b right, but i did catch a wish fish today, n he said if i let him go. he'd tell me when the coho's would show up, so i flipped him back in he river, n just before he hit the water, he yelled " WEDNESDAY" i hope he's right because if he lies he knows i'll feed him to a pike next time


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

riverbob said:


> u mite b right, but i did catch a wish fish today, n he said if i let him go. he'd tell me when the coho's would show up, so i flipped him back in he river, n just before he hit the water, he yelled " WEDNESDAY" i hope he's right because if he lies he knows i'll feed him to a pike next time


Ok ok..... i should probably change my fishing plan. I wonder if that ho might have meant Wed. of NEXT week. If so, i just need to delay my plan by 2 days. If this week, i need to get out of my chair and start doin' stuff.


----------



## snootman (Dec 5, 2012)

Well


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Every fall i and other upstreamers wonder when a fishable number of hos will show up near the area where most were planted. It appears that bob's wish fish gave him accurate info for the area he was fishing, so this morning i decided to try the same approach. I went to a couple upstream spots hoping to get my own wish fish..... but i failed. So, lacking any local from-the-fishes-mouth info, i'm sticking with my 'full moon' prediction.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

MickL said:


> My prediction is the grand coho will get upriver (let's say to the old Lyons dam) in fishable numbers on the full moon preceding the equinox.


i hope your right, but, i'll give that wish fish (bluegill) untill tomarrow morning, if i don't here there gitum below the dam, that dirty lying wish fish will be my target, at lease till the steel get here,,,,,,,,,,,grrr


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

34 fisherman but not a decent number of hos yet. Very interesting.... thanks bob.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

MickL said:


> 34 fisherman but not a decent number of hos yet. Very interesting.... thanks bob.


so r u saying there were coho's there, n the wish fish didn't lie?


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

riverbob said:


> so r u saying there were coho's there, n the wish fish didn't lie?


No, No. I have no clue if any cohos were there. I just assumed that with so many fisherman, decent numbers of hos were there. Your info set me straight.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

I stopped yesterday morning and watched for a bit there’s a few fish moving but nothing crazy.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

glad to know that the wish fish didn't lie, according to Wilsonm (DNR} they were some at webber dam today so they musta come threw here some time yesterday, i'm glad, nothing upsets me more then a lying fish


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm planning on going down to check it out this evening.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

wdf73 said:


> I'm planning on going down to check it out this evening.


How’d it go?


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Gabe T said:


> How’d it go?


There were a few fish porpoising. I tried spinners and spawn, but the only catches were 3 small catfish, a little smallmouth and a foul hooked sucker


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Shouldn't be long now for good #s


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Wish the weather would turn! This bright sun and warm river water is depressing!


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Tricked a ho this morning with skein on a south west trib. Seen a few others but no takers


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Around 3" of cold rain, cold temps coming. How's this going to set things up for the weekend? Assuming river will be rising throughout Saturday and Sunday. I wouldn't think it would be blown, but it's going to pickup a few cfs! One thing for sure, it will be putting fish in the river. Will be out there this weekend somewhere in the Wilds of the Grand


----------

